# Plus d'accès à la partition Windows après mise à jour Catalina



## saintmustang (2 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour vers Catalina, je ne peux plus booter sur ma partition Windows.
Quand je lance Win10, je vois le logo Windows s'afficher quelques secondes puis le Mac se coupe net.

J'ai redémarré sous Mac et ouvert Bootcamp, il me sort l'erreur suivante :






Quelqu'un a une idée??

Merci beaucoup.


----------

